# Tampa FL?



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm going to be in Tampa for a few days. No car but I'll have my travel bike. I'm staying at the Embassy Suites near the airport on Westshore Blvd.

Any good spots I can ride without driving to them first? I know zero about the Tampa area. 

Thanks!


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

South Tampa on Bayshore Blvd then around Davis Island is great for a ride. On the weekends there will be plenty of company. 

To get there from the airport area on a bike might be a bit dodgy, but doable. 


I'd come south down Westshore then cut east through any of the many subdivision roads. 

On Davis island you can swing by and see Derek Jeters house. 

Check out strava to see where other ride. 



If you like craft beer, there is plenty in Tampa. Let me know.


----------



## Bchan (Feb 24, 2014)

There is a multi use trail that goes from the Westshore area, along state road 60 and crosses the bay from Tampa to Safety Harbor. It starts very close to your hotel at the west end of Reo or Cypress Street. That would be your best nearby option. Enjoy your stay


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks to both. I was not getting any replies, so thought about not bringing the bike. This is inspiring. Hotel is on Westshore. I am a craft beer fan was thinking of riding to Cigar City Brewing. Where else?


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

rplace13 said:


> Thanks to both. I was not getting any replies, so thought about not bringing the bike. This is inspiring. Hotel is on Westshore. I am a craft beer fan was thinking of riding to Cigar City Brewing. Where else?


here you go, 

Interactive Map of Breweries in Tampa Bay | Brew Bus

Cigar city is a first and most stop. 

Then take a look at the map and see what will work for you. That website ^^, look around you can get on a brew bus and go around to the different breweries. 

Coppertail is one of the newer one with big financial backing, good beer. 

Tampa Bay Brewing is in Ybor city, very good food and English style beers. Pairing are well done. It was on a food show a few years back. 

Ulele on the Hillsborough river, very nice, upscale. 


Over in St Pete there are a lot of good ones as well. 


Have fun.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just go in and unfolded the Brompton. Time to go exploring before it gets dark. Thanks a ton!


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cigar City Brewing a real gem. Good beers. Great, knowledgeable staff, cool vibe. Ordered food for delivery form a DDD place - Grouper fish Taco to die for. Chicken burrito like a yule log. Left fat, dumb and happy. So glad I brought the bike on just a 3-day trip. 

Keep the suggestions coming. Looks like I am less that 6 miles to Davis Island. Headed there in the morning before I gotta deliver my presentation.

Good Night!


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh man, sorry late on this post. 


Glad you enjoyed Cigar City, some serious beer.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Just saw this. Can't argue with the choices of Cigar City and Coppertail. 
Another route would be to take the trail across the causeway. When you cross the bay, take a right on Phillipe Parkway, then left on Drew St (nice bike lane). Go west to the Pinellas Trail. From the trail, head north and you will find 3 breweries right on the trail: Dunedin Brewery (Dunedin), Stilt house Brewery, and DeBine Brewery (both Palm Harbor). Have Uber number handy.


----------

